# How much do you earn?



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

As so many people ask "Can I live on x amount" I thought it would be handy to have an anonymous poll as to what people earn all in (all allowances included) on a monthly basis.

So please vote truthfully for other peoples information and advice.

Thanks.

TR


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

But how will this help though? The only thing that it will show is what people earn, not whether they find it easy or hard to survive on that. 

It also doesn't show what their role is, size of company, industry, experience etc so there is absolutely no context to what people will answer in the poll...

Just a number...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Far less than the amounts most western expats claim is the minimum needed.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

*One more dimension*

Good one
But one more dimension will help is age or years of work experience... Someone voting in 50 to 100k may be 50 yr old. Or may be 37... Most of the job seekers appears to be young here to the age dimension linked to salary will help as a guiding post


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

There'd be too many variables if you included things like experience and family.

What this does is give a rough idea of the average EFer, I was expecting a standard deviation curve looking something like this:-










However it seems to be skewed to the right, ie the higher earners which suggests a lot of the EFers are older with more experience and, as such, either have children with them or they're away at Uni, have a job etc.

It's amazing the information one can glean from a very simple question.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What this teaches you is that there are people here who earn over 100K a month that are clearly decision makers and you need to be nice to everyone on EF because that person could potentially be your future boss


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Those making 10k a month or 100k a month probably still have the same savings to debt ratio... more you make, more you spend -of course I am generalizing based on the "Dubai life"


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

INFAMOUS said:


> Those making 10k a month or 100k a month probably still have the same savings to debt ratio... more you make, more you spend -of course I am generalizing based on the "Dubai life"


I disagree, I know a number of guys on the +100k mark that run around in a three year old car, live in an unfashionable part of town and save over 80k a month.

Admittedly they've mostly been here 15 years+, are divorced and the kids have flown the nest.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> I disagree, I know a number of guys on the +100k mark that run around in a three year old car, live in an unfashionable part of town and save over 80k a month.
> 
> Admittedly they've mostly been here 15 years+, are divorced and the kids have flown the nest.


That's why I said I was generalizing on the Dubai Life . I know people as you have mentioned as well. I do ask myself what's the point of saving everything if you die tomorrow? Enjoy it a little! Just don't be stupid about it.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

INFAMOUS said:


> That's why I said I was generalizing on the Dubai Life . I know people as you have mentioned as well. I do ask myself what's the point of saving everything if you die tomorrow? Enjoy it a little! Just don't be stupid about it.


But they have their new Thai/Filipina brides and all her family to provide for... Her mother seems prone to so many hospital visits... ;-)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I disagree, I know a number of guys on the +100k mark that run around in a three year old car, live in an unfashionable part of town and save over 80k a month.
> 
> Admittedly they've mostly been here 15 years+, are divorced and the kids have flown the nest.


I know one that doesn't even a car and flat-shares.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

What does all in mean.

Shouldnt School fees, and annual airfares etc be excluded


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> What does all in mean.
> 
> Shouldnt School fees, and annual airfares etc be excluded


Bloody antipodeans, work it out!

All in, everything, the whole shebang, add it up over a year and divide by 12.

However if school fees, airfares etc. add up to more than 120k a year (the main jumps are at the 10k a month level) then just tick the next box up.

Sheesh.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I have school fees in my contract but I don't have any children in school yet. Where does that leave me?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm on the other end of the spectrum to Gavtek.
I have school fees to but my kids are grown up.
I had 6 and if they were of eligible age I would have got 600,000 in fees and 120,000 in airfares.
Jeez Rascal , can you add another tier to your scale.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

Folks you need to remove the Schooling and airfare stuff
Someone from North America and big family will pull higher figures on the above two items than someone who is with small family and from Sri Lanka.
The figures how much you earn should be Only three components
Base+ Housing + Car ....not even bonus
Lets see how and if bell curve emerges

case in point: I am <40 yrs, 4 in family, one school going kid, get business class airfare once a year to North America.
I answered the poll to reflect only my base+housing+car AEDs


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So far 51% (or so) earn over 50,000Dhs a month, so that's over $163,000 a year.

I'm surprised, but i guess it shows the demographics of the "bored".


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> I have school fees in my contract but I don't have any children in school yet. Where does that leave me?


I also have a school fees in my contract which I can not use (yet). Was seriously considering legally adopting some of the school-age kids of my friends that don't have school fees in their contracts...


----------

